# Can coaxial cable outlet be in same box as an outlet?



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

Can you have a coax cable outlet in a 2-gang box with a duplex electrical outlet?

Basement is unfinished with block walls. Planning on having conduit and duplex outlets intstalled along perimeter. Wire for duplexes will obviously be run in the conduit. Was thinking about using plastic tie straps to secure coax cable along conduit and at certain points putting a coax outlet in a 2 gang box along with the duplex. would this be ok?


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes, if you provide a divider in the box between the two.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

brric said:


> Yes, if you provide a divider in the box between the two.


Can you post a link to a suitable divider?


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Yoyizit said:


> Can you post a link to a suitable divider?


Depends upon the type of box and the manufacturer.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Yoyizit said:


> Can you post a link to a suitable divider?


http://www.tnb.com/contractor/docs/sc_indoorboxes.pdf
Page A34.


----------



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

Would you just use a NM cable clamp to secure the coax to the box? 

ANd the part about using cable ties is ok?

Thanks


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=2+gang+box+divider

I'd think the big orange box or ld blue would have them.

or menards or whatever local place you have.


----------



## a_lost_shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

If this is a brand new box, I'd suggest getting a 2 gang mixed box. It has a fully enclosed 1 gang box for the 120/240 side and a low voltage opening for the other side.


----------



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just found this:

Arlington's recessed STEEL combination power and low voltage TV BOX™ is the best way to mount flat screen TVs flush against a wall. It's also great for hotel and other settings where furniture and/or appliances need to be pushed close to the wall. Plugs and connectors stay inside the box, without extending past the wall. Designed for use in commercial construction where metal raceway is used,
Steel TV BOX provides power and/or low voltage in one or more of the openings. TV BOX is available in 2-, 3- and 4-gang styles. We have a box for almost any new or old work application!

Steel box with non-metallic paintable white or black trim plate
Easy to install, secure installation
Mounting wings on two- and threegang styles hold boxes securely against the wall in retrofit projects
Boxes screw-mount to stud in new construction
Optional covers for unused boxes
UL Listed
Website:
http://www.markertek.com/Parts-Acce...osures/Arlington-Industries-Inc/TVBS505.xhtml

Youtube video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBtpH9-Bwgs


----------



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

a_lost_shadow said:


> If this is a brand new box, I'd suggest getting a 2 gang mixed box. It has a fully enclosed 1 gang box for the 120/240 side and a low voltage opening for the other side.


are you asking me if I have a brand new box? I don't have any boxes yet. trying to determine what to use thats why i posted here.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Are you required to use conduit?
Boxes are made like that for romex also.


----------



## a_lost_shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

Minus,
Sorry, I was skimming and missed the part about the run being completely new and not a modification to an existing. If you just need outlets, i.e. not mounting a tv to the box, you can use a box similar to the following:








Since the coax is going in the open side you don't need to worry about getting the coax to go through the clamps or the bend radius of the coax.

As for strapping the coax to the conduit, that's not allowed by NEC 820.133(B).


----------



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

jbfan said:


> Are you required to use conduit?
> Boxes are made like that for romex also.


 
Yes have to use conduit. The run is going to be horizontal in an unfinished basement along a block wall. see photos below I already added. You can see I Already added 1st box around the corner from the pamel GFCI. Eventually gonna continue to the right and install more duplex outlets and want to install 2 coax outlets

and lostshadow as you can see from my photos, I cant use a plastic new work box that attaches to studs because I do not have any studs.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

brric said:


> http://www.tnb.com/contractor/docs/sc_indoorboxes.pdf
> Page A34.


Thanks. 
I was wondering whether the divider is just supposed to provide a physical barrier or to also provide shielding to prevent the 60 Hz from getting into the coax.


----------



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

Even though the coax is shielded, I would never place any low or no voltage wire next to high voltage carrying wire. 

I'm not saying it will or will not happen, but placing the coax next to the outlet wires *can* induce voltage into the coax. Could cause picture quality or sound issues.

Best to stay at least a foot from the house wiring. Also, its not advisable to parallel coax, speaker wire, data cable next to house wiring for long distances. Try to keep the low voltage wire away from the high voltage.


----------

